# Forestville, MD - A307877 - Bell - B&T Female



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

CONTACT SHELTER DIRECTLY IF YOU CAN HELP ANY OF THE DOGS BELOW:
Prince Georges County Animal Management Division
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MD247.html
8311 DArcy Road 
Forestville, MD 20747 
Phone: 301-499-8300

BELL German Shepherd Dog Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: A307877
Prince Georges County Animal Management Group, Forestville, MD 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13235015


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty girl!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful and same shelter as the white male


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Still listed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

just got a crosspost. she still needs help. there are also several other pictures on her petfinder. beautiful girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

gosh - she is still there


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

still listed


----------



## FrodosMom (Jul 15, 2006)

I went to the shelter on Saturday. sniff .. she is no longer available


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

oh sweet baby!


----------

